# Easter? Herping seems like the thing to do...



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

These are a few pictures of the animals I managed to photograph whilst herping over Easter with Dan (Dantheman), unfortunatly a few species would rather run instead of posing...including a fairly large Red Bellied Black snake and a pair of Spotted-Tail Quolls!

Small-Eyed Snake _Cryptophis nigrescens_ 
This small-eyed was a monster and would have been pushing the 1 metre mark!








Angle-Headed Dragon _Hypsilurus spinipes_
















Lace Monitor _Varanus varius_








Coastal Carpet Python _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_








Golden-Crowned Snake _Cacophis squamulosus_




Southern Spotted Velvet _Gecko Oedura tryoni_








Rough-Scaleed Snake _Tropidechis carinatus_








Stephen's Banded Snake _Hoplocephalus stephensi_


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice, love the Roughie & Stephens pics!


----------



## petala (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, gr8 pics, I love the Angleheads..


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 5, 2010)

that first stephens banded pic is awesome mate, you should be very proud of that one


----------



## NoURdeadRight (Apr 5, 2010)

Isn't that a grey carpet python. Do you see slot like that down there?. where did you go?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Apr 5, 2010)

Where did you go? I want to go herping there...


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

NoURdeadRight said:


> Isn't that a grey carpet python


 
Its a Coastal Carpet _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_ and the colour is washed out a lot by my flash.



melluvssnakes said:


> Where did you go? I want to go herping there...


 
Not too far from home..


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> that first stephens banded pic is awesome mate, you should be very proud of that one


 
Thanks mate, I actually managed to stumble over this little guy at about 3am when I was going for a leak lol


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 5, 2010)

You know some of them there pics could win a month in the calendar comp! Love the angle-headeds! great seeing them in the wild! And I agree with Melluvssnakes - I wanna go herping there too!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> You know some of them there pics could win a month in the calendar comp! Love the angle-headeds! great seeing them in the wild! And I agree with Melluvssnakes - I wanna go herping there too!


 
You and Mel come down and we'll take you herping then


----------

